# Frogs & Toads > Other Frogs & Toads >  African Dwarf Frogs

## 1beataway

I just set up a 10 gallon tank for my female bettas. Anybody know whether they would get along with african dwarf frogs? 

Also, what do these frogs eat? I hear conflicting things. Some people say they eat the fish food you feed the fish in the tank, and I've heard other people say they will starve if you count on the fish food, and to be sure to feed them bloodworms. At work, the only extra thing we put in the tanks that have dwarf frogs is brine shrimp pellets. 

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Terry

I don't see any major problems mixing Bettas with ADFs. It is possible that the fish may bully the frogs by eating the food first. Watch the frogs for a few minutes after feeding to make sure they are getting enough food. I find it more difficult to obtain the small food items that ADFs need, that's why I keep the larger clawed frogs. The preferred foods are small aquatic crustaceans, blood worms, large fish fry and tubiflex worms are a big favorite. There have been several studies done on the larger clawed frog (Xenopus) that indicate that pelleted food is satisfactory but only as a supplement. There are about as many opinions about feeding frogs as people who keep them  :Frog Smile: 




> I just set up a 10 gallon tank for my female bettas. Anybody know whether they would get along with african dwarf frogs? 
> 
> Also, what do these frogs eat? I hear conflicting things. Some people say they eat the fish food you feed the fish in the tank, and I've heard other people say they will starve if you count on the fish food, and to be sure to feed them bloodworms. At work, the only extra thing we put in the tanks that have dwarf frogs is brine shrimp pellets. 
> 
> Thanks in advance.

----------


## 1beataway

Thanks for the info.

I heard the clawed frogs get aggressive towards fish, and I had the bettas first, so that's why I was going to get the dwarf frogs. Plus, I think the only place here that sells the clawed frogs is wal-mart, and I'm not getting them from there.

----------


## Terry

Clawed frogs can be nasty little critters. They will eat just about anything that will fit in their mouth. I've seen many a clawed frog at Wal-Mart - those cute little albinos  :Smile: 




> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I heard the clawed frogs get aggressive towards fish, and I had the bettas first, so that's why I was going to get the dwarf frogs. Plus, I think the only place here that sells the clawed frogs is wal-mart, and I'm not getting them from there.

----------

